# 2011: Deadlifts, Grip and Presses



## Andalite (Jan 1, 2011)

*Tough as Nails*

Happy New Year, Everyone! 

It's a new year and as usual, it's time for a new journal. 

There is only one goal for the 2011: *To Stay Injury Free*.

I am not a bodybuilder.
I am not a powerlifter - though I do follow the sport and am a huge fan.
I am not a strongman.
I am not an olympic weightlifter.

I am a Strength Trainee.

I just want to get strong and my key lifts at the moment are *Deadlifts*, *Grip Training* and *Overhead Presses*.

I don't do "routines".
I Train.

I follow a template which is subject to change every so often. 

*Saturday* - Deadlifts, Barbell Static Holds, Core Training

*Sunday* - Front Squats, Weighted Dips, Weighted Pull-ups and Core Training

*Tuesday* - Gripper Training, Overhead Press and Core Training

*Wednesday* - Weighted Pull-ups, Dumbbell Rows, Plate Pinch Deadlifts (Grip) and Core Training

I'm 22 years old @ 5'7. 

My training videos can be found out here: *anuj247*

Today is a Saturday and my gym is closed unfortunately so my training for this week will be a little messed up. I will be going in on Sunday to do my Deadlifts. 

Thank you for reading and I hope y'all have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 1, 2011)

*Benchmark - Start of 2011*

I want to keep a track of where I am at right now. 

My key lifts at the moment are:

Deadlifts - 500
Overhead Press - 185 x 3 @ 187 lbs BW

Other important lifts:

Pistol Squats - 100
Weighted Pull-ups - +75
Front Squats - 315
Overhead Squats - 185
Back Squats - 345
Bench Press - 245
CoC #1 - only right hand
Weighted Dips - +70 x 6

I also want to add that I'm a huge supporter of *[url="http://prowriststraps.com/]APT Pro Gear[/url]*


----------



## TwisT (Jan 1, 2011)

Goodluck my man, I competed in PL and my specialty was deadlifting. PM me with any questions on the lift, or if you need any advice on how to improve your form or put up more weight.

-T


----------



## Andalite (Jan 1, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Goodluck my man, I competed in PL and my specialty was deadlifting. PM me with any questions on the lift, or if you need any advice on how to improve your form or put up more weight.
> 
> -T


I will keep that in mind, thank you


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2011)

"Staying injury free."

Great goal!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 1, 2011)

fufu said:


> "Staying injury free."
> 
> Great goal![/QUOTE
> 
> I agree.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 1, 2011)

fufu said:


> "Staying injury free."
> 
> Great goal!





Work IN Progress said:


> fufu said:
> 
> 
> > "Staying injury free."
> ...


----------



## Andalite (Jan 2, 2011)

*DEADLIFT Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 1

Finally hit the gym today....2nd day of the New Year!

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 3
135 x 3
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2
455 x 2

Deadlift Relative Max:
495

Deadlift Consolidation Week 3:
445 x 3 reps x 6 sets
This killed me. For those of you not aware of Consolidation work, check this out: Strength Consolidation

Pallof Press:
37.5 x 15 x 3

Here is the video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 3, 2011)

*GRIP Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 1

I decided to do something fun today....

CoC #1 Gripper Practice:
2 + 2 + 2 + 2 + 2 = 10 attempts

Pinch Grip Dumbbell Deadlifts:
35 x 1 <<-- Forgot to record
30 x 7
35 x 0
30 x 5
30 x 7

Rope Pull-ups:
BW x 10 x 4

Suitcase Deadlifts:
115 x 6
135 x 6
155 x 2 <<-- Right Hand
145 x 3 <<-- Left Hand

Mobility Drills:

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 reps x 3 sets

Here is the video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 4, 2011)

*PRESS Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 1

Last workout of the week. Next update will most likely be on Saturday.

Bench Press:
205 x 5
225 x 3
225 x 2
225 x 1
185 x 8
I dunno what came over me to do this retarded exercise....I really need to work on my technique. I am unable to hold the bar correctly in my hands. 

Weighted Pull-ups:
+35 x 6
+45 x 4
+55 x 3
+55 x 3
+45 x 4
BW x 15

Cable Woodchops:
80 x 15 x 4

Cable Rows:
100 x 10 x 2

Decent stuff..

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 8, 2011)

*DEADLIFT Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 2

Second week...I have to travel for work a bit this week so my training might be interrupted once again...I'm gonna experiment a little bit as well.

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 3
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2

Deadlift Consolidation Cycle Week 4:
445 x 4
445 x 4
445 x 4
For those of you who want to know what the Consolidation Cycle is, click here: *Strength Consolidation*. I am going to use this 445 x 4 x 3 as a base for the next few weeks in which I hope to incorporate the principles of *SDT Progression*.

Static Holds for Grip Training:
275 x 10 seconds
315 x 9 seconds
365 x 10 seconds
405 x 0
385 x 0
365 x 3 seconds
Wow...quite a bit of strangeness. 

Front Planks:
BW x 90s x 3

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 9, 2011)

*SQUAT Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 2

Today's training...Decided to do the 4-Squat workout...

Overhead Squats:
135 x 4
155 x 4
I'm doing these after a long long time...wow...

Front Squats:
255 x 3
275 x 2
285 x 2

Back Squats:
285 x 5
315 x 2
325 x 1 

Anderson Half Squats:
325 x 1
325 x 2

Pull-ups:
13 + 12 = 25 reps

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 12, 2011)

*PRESS Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 2

Last night's training

Gripper Training:
Walmart Gripper x 5 reps x 2 sets
HG 150 x 2 reps x 2 sets
CoC #1: 3 + 2 + 2 + 3 = 10 attempts
HG 150 x 8 reps
Left hand sucks...

Overhead Press:
165 x 4
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 5
+45 x 5
+45 x 5
BW x 15
Total = 30 reps

Suitcase Deadlifts:
135 x 8

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 13, 2011)

*BACK Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 2

Wednesday night's training...

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 8
+25 x 8
+25 x 10
Total = 26 reps

Deweighted Barbell Rows:
155 x 5
165 x 5
185 x 6
205 x 5
205 x 5
185 x 6
185 x 6
Awesome!!!

Cable Rows:
110 x 10 x 2 

Unilateral Lat Pulldowns:
67.5 x 10

Pinch Grip Dumbbell Deadlifts:
30 x 6
30 x 6
35 x 0
30 x 3

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 15, 2011)

*DEADLIFT Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 3

First session after the Consolidation Cycle. 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 3
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2

Deadlift Work-sets:
445 x 5
445 x 4
445 x 4
455 x 3
Triple Progression on these from last time. I added a rep to the original 445x4x3, I added an additional set AND I added weight to it (455x3). That all boils down to *TRIPLE PROGRESSION*. I'm thrilled!!! My only issue is that I'm using only one type of grip for these sets - but I'm gonna switch it up next week. I took a 10 minute rest between 445x5 and 445x4...then a 12 minute rest between 445x4 and the last 445x4...and then a good 15 minute break between 445x4 and 455x3. I forget how important it is to take these long rest intervals...

Static Holds for Grip Training:
275 x 8 seconds
315 x 6 seconds
365 x 4 seconds
365 x 4 seconds
Very difficult

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 21, 2011)

*RECOVERY Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 3

Last Sunday's training...this week has been HELL in terms of work hours...I have videos of ALL the training days...but I'm too lazy to process them right now. I'll have them up tomorrow sometime. 

Pistol Squats:
50 x 3
70 x 3
70 x 3


----------



## Andalite (Jan 21, 2011)

*FULL BODY Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 3

Monday's training..

Front Squats:
255 x 3
275 x 1
275 x 1
Ankle sprain...It was very painful.

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 6
+45 x 6
+45 x 6
BW x 13
Total = 31 reps

Deloaded Rows:
185 x 6
205 x 4
185 x 4

Supine GHRs:
BW x 12 x 2

Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 10 x 2


----------



## Andalite (Jan 21, 2011)

*FULL BODY Training 2* - Mesocycle 29 Week 3

Wednesday's Training....

Weighted Dips:
+45 x 8
+65 x 6
+55 x 7

Pull-ups:
10 + 10 + 10
Total = 30 reps

Dumbbell Swings:
60 x 13 x 3


----------



## Andalite (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm going to begin this template from here on out:

*Saturday:* DL + Static Grip + Core

*Sunday:* SQ + Press Variant

*Monday:* Crushing Grip

*Tuesday:* Pull + PC + Core

*Wednesday:* Pull + Pinch Grip

Now, in terms of exercise selection for the next few weeks:

*Saturday - DEADLIFT Training*
Deadlifts
Barbell Static Holds
Core

*Sunday - FULL BODY Training*
Front Squats
Overhead Press / Weighted Dips / Bench Press
Bodyweight Pull-ups

*Monday - GRIP Training*
CoC Gripper work

*Tuesday - POSTERIOR CHAIN Training*
Weighted Pull-ups
PC Exercise (more on this later)
Deloaded Rows
PC Exercise (more on this later)

*Wednesday - BACK Training*
Weighted Pull-ups
Cable Rows
Unilateral Lat Pulldowns
Pinch Grip Dumbbell Deadlifts
Core

_PC Exercise:_
Pull Throughs
Dumbbell Swings
Romanian Deadlifts
Supine Glute Ham Raises
I'll be rotating through these. 2 Exercise per week and the primary one being done for 2 weeks at a time.

Tonight is DL Training!


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2011)

How did you sprain your ankle?

and also, what training techniques do you use to improve your grip?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2011)

fufu said:


> How did you sprain your ankle?
> 
> and also, what training techniques do you use to improve your grip?



I commute to work on a train and I hopped off the moving train a few weeks ago and I landed awkwardly on my left ankle....In the video I am going to post here in an hour (it's uploading/processing), you'll see how terrible my Front Squats went....I couldn't possibly be any more hunched over!!

Regarding my Grip Training: I have 3 different types of grip work over 3 different days..

Saturday = Static Grip = Barbell Holds

Monday = Crushing Grip = Coc #1 and HG 150 grippers for singles/doubles/triples, etc.

Wednesday = Pinching Grip = Pinch Grip Dumbbell Deadlifts

If you want info on Grip Training, Joe's blog is a great resource for information: *Joe Weir Strength Blog*


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2011)

Entire week's workout video....






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2011)

*DEADLIFT Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 4

First session after the Consolidation Cycle. 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 3
245 x 4
245 x 1
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2

Deadlift Work-sets:
445 x 5
445 x 4
445 x 4
455 x 3
465 x 2
475 x 1
Crazy...

Static Holds for Grip Training:
275 x 8 seconds
275 x 8 seconds
315 x 4 seconds
315 x 4 seconds
Very difficult

Front Planks:
BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2011)

*FULL BODY Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 4

Today's training...

Front Squats:
255 x 1
My ankle is still hurting me...I need to ease back into this. The sprain hasn't gone away. It should get better in time though...I think another 2-3 weeks and I'll be fine.

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:
65 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8
Wow...doing this exercise after YEARS!!!

BodyWeight Pull-ups:
15 + 15 + 15 + 15 + 15 + 12 + 9 + 6
Total = 101 reps
OMG!!!!!

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 26, 2011)

*GRIP, PULL-UP and POSTERIOR CHAIN Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 4

Tuesday's training...

CoC #1 Gripper:
2 + 2 + 3 + 3 = 10 attempts

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 6 x 3

Romanian Deadlifts:
275 x 6
275 x 8
275 x 7

Supine Glute Ham Raises:
BW x 12 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 27, 2011)

*BACK Training* - Mesocycle 29 Week 4

Last night's training..

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 9
+25 x 8
+25 x 10
SP - R

Deloaded Rows:
185 x 6 
185 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 2
TP

Unilateral Lat Pulldowns:
62.5 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

Pinch Grip Dumbbell Deadlifts:
30s x 5
30s x 5
40s x 0 <<-- NOOOO!!!
30s x 8

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 27, 2011)

I wrote a couple of articles for *Ground Up Strength* today. 

A lot of the terms I'm going to use in my journal from here on out might seem strange, like "SP" or "DP", etc. 

This is the solution: the KEY

*Single Double Triple Progression*

The other article is my description of *The Four Squat Workout*.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2011)

*DEADLIFTS & OVERHEAD PRESS Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 1

Got stomach problems...had to take 30 minutes out of my training today just to bond with the toilet. Terrible. Very unsettling (mentally). 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets:
455 x 4
455 x 4
455 x 4
This is the New Base Weight at the Old Base Volume. Very grueling. 

Overhead Press:
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
Another New Base. Great!

Barbell Static Holds:
275 x 5s
315 x 5s
315 x 5s
365 x 5s
365 x 0

For all information regarding *Single, Double and Triple Progression*, please click *Here*

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jan 30, 2011)

*SQUAT Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 1

Today's training...

Anderson Front Squats:
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 2
Decided to call it quits. Ankle is still sprained. It's become a LOT better than before but I am still 2-3 weeks away for complete pain free ROM. 

Kneeling Squats:
225 x 12 
225 x 12
225 x 12
Crazy exercise...scorched my glutes and hamstrings....I tried to do some GHRs after that and it was excruciating. 

Front Planks:
BW x 60s x 3

Here's Eric's recent article on Kneeling Squats: Kneeling Squats - Ground Up Strength

Today's Kneeling Squats Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

I just went thru your entire journal... Good stuff! I would kill to have your deadlifting power!

Don't give up on bench pressing. That was actually pretty good for not being used to it. Your hands are bent back too far, and that puts way too much pressure on your wrists. Your set up needs work too. Your chest needs to be sticking up in the air (take a big breath of air and imagine a huge expansive chest), pinch your shoulders together and down towards your waist. This places your chest in the ideal pressing position to work the pecs. I may not be explaining it right, but there are plenty of articles on the net concerning proper bench set up. 

Research it, do it, and I bet your bench in 6 months will be off the chart.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 1, 2011)

*GRIP, PULL-UP and POSTERIOR CHAIN Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 1

Tonight...

CoC #1 Gripper:
2 + 2 + 4 + 3 = 11 attempts
2 negatives with the weak (left) hand. 

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 7
+45 x 6
+45 x 6
SP - R

Romanian Deadlifts:
295 x 8
295 x 8
295 x 8
315 x 5
TP

Pull-ups:
BW x 12
BW x 12
BW x 12

Supine Glute Ham Raises:
BW x 12 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2011)

*PULL-UP, ROW and GRIP Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 1

Tonight...

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 10
+25 x 10
+25 x 10
SP - R

Deloaded Rows:
185 x 7
185 x 7
185 x 7
205 x 3
205 x 3
TP

Suitcase Deadlifts:
135 x 5
145 x 3
145 x 4

Pinch Grip Dumbbell Deadlifts:
30s x 3
30s x 4

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 reps x 4 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 5, 2011)

*DEADLIFT & OVERHEAD PRESS Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 2

Did this earlier today. I love my Saturdays!!! 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets:
457.5 x 4
457.5 x 4
457.5 x 4
465 x 2
TP
Fantastic. Added 2.5 lbs to the bar in total (1.25 per side - thanks to my fractional loading plates Eric made me take out) plus I added another set. Triple Progression FTW!!!
I've also fallen to restricting myself to only using a right over left under grip on my work sets. Today, I switched it for the 465. Felt good. It was after a long time. 

Overhead Press:
167.5 x 6
167.5 x 5
167.5 x 5
DP - W + R

Barbell Static Holds Grip Training:
275 x 5s
315 x 5s
365 x 2s
Hands were beat....

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I just went thru your entire journal... Good stuff! I would kill to have your deadlifting power!
> 
> Don't give up on bench pressing. That was actually pretty good for not being used to it. Your hands are bent back too far, and that puts way too much pressure on your wrists. Your set up needs work too. Your chest needs to be sticking up in the air (take a big breath of air and imagine a huge expansive chest), pinch your shoulders together and down towards your waist. This places your chest in the ideal pressing position to work the pecs. I may not be explaining it right, but there are plenty of articles on the net concerning proper bench set up.
> 
> Research it, do it, and I bet your bench in 6 months will be off the chart.



Hey JD..I'm sorry to respond to you so late. 

Firstly, thanks for going through my entire journal. wow. Thanks. 

Secondly, you can have my DL strength. It's not that much. Most people always think of Squats help Deadlifts but they forget that Deadlifts can help Squats as well - it IS a two way street after all  

On my bench technique: thank you for the critique. Yes, my hands REALLY bent back too far and it put a LOT of pressure on my wrists. My set-up sucks, bro...saying "it needs work" is being very polite  I need to do it more often if I want to truly improve at it. But right now...right now I'm not so sure if I want to give so much effort into Bench Pressing. Right now the focus is Overhead Press....sometime this year, I'll change direction and go back to Benching more often  

Once again: thank you for dropping by!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 7, 2011)

*SQUAT Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 2

Sunday evening...

Front Squats:
255 x 3
275 x 2
275 x 2
295 x 1
I'm coming back to Squatting after 6 weeks. The ankle sprain is almost gone....workout was good. I'm pleased.

Kneeling Squats:
225 x 13
225 x 12
225 x 12
Great.

Pull-ups:
10 reps

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 8, 2011)

*PULL-UP and POSTERIOR CHAIN Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 2

Sunday evening...

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 7
+45 x 7
+45 x 6
+55 x 3
TP!!!

Dumbbell Swings:
65 x 13
65 x 13
65 x 13

Pull-ups:
BW x 13
BW x 13
BW x 13
Total Reps = 62 reps

Cable Pullthroughs:
100 x 15
110 x 15
110 x 15
Kaizzad calls this the Pornstar Maker..ahahahhaa...

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 12, 2011)

*PULL-UP and ROW Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 3

Tuesday night from last week..worked out 4 days in a row and it was killer. One of those rare weeks....

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 11
+25 x 10
+25 x 9
+25 x 5
Total = 35 reps
SP - R

Deloaded Rows:
187.5 x 6
187.5 x 6
187.5 x 6
SP - W

Pinch Grip Dumbbell Deadlifts:
30s x 3
30s x 4

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 reps x 4 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 13, 2011)

*DEADLIFT & OVERHEAD PRESS Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 3

Last night's training....

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets:
457.5 x 4
457.5 x 4
457.5 x 4
467.5 x 2
475 x 1
DP - W + S
Good stuff. Next week I am going to try to add reps. I hate adding reps but that time has come. I also want to pull 495 sometime soon. Just to see how it feels. 

Overhead Press:
167.5 x 7
168.5 x 5
168.5 x 4 + 1
DP - W + R
Back-Off Set: 135 x 8

Barbell Static Holds Grip Training:
275 x 5s
315 x 6s
345 x 7s
365 x 2s
Hands were beat....

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 13, 2011)

*FRONT SQUATS, KNEELING SQUATS and PULL-UP Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 3

Trained Sunday (today) evening...

Front Squats:
255 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1
315 x 1
Difficult. Did Squats after 7 weeks.

Kneeling Squats:
225 x 13
225 x 11
225 x 14

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 8
+25 x 8
+25 x 8
BW x 10
BW x 10
Difficult

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 14, 2011)

*GRIP Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 3

Tonight... 

Gripper Work:
WMT x 5 x 2
HG 150 x 2 x 2
CoC #1 - 2 + 2 + 1 = 5 attempts
HG 150 x 8 x 3
Very difficult.
Closed 2 of the 5 CoC #1 attempts and all the HG 150s. 

Goener Brick Exercise:
2 bricks x 25 seconds x 2 sets
Conservative....

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 x 4

Hope everyone's having a good week


----------



## Andalite (Feb 19, 2011)

*Pull-Up and Posterior Chain* - Mesocycle 30 Week 3

I haven't updated my log all week. My apologies. This was Tuesday's training...

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 7
+45 x 7
+45 x 7
+65 x 2
+65 x 1
DP - W + R

Dumbbell Swings:
65 x 13
65 x 15
65 x 17
SP - R

Pullthroughs:
110 x 20 x 3
SP - R

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 19, 2011)

*PULL-UP and GRIP Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 3

This happened on Wednesday!

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 12
+25 x 10
+25 x 10
+25 x 7
Total = 39 reps
SP - R

Cable Rows:
110 x 10 x 5

Suitcase Deadlifts:
135 x 6
145 x 6
155 x 3
155 x 5
165 x 1
This is just fantastic.

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 19, 2011)

*DEADLIFT & OVERHEAD PRESS Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 4

Last night..

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets:
457.5 x 4
457.5 x 4
457.5 x 4
470 x 3
500 x 1
DP - W + R
Killer. I haven't attempted 500 in like 8 months and I've never done it after doing 15 reps with 90%+ of my 1RM. My nickname is "Jiggles". When you see the 500 attempt, you'll see why...

Overhead Press:
167.5 x 4
187.5 x 1
190 x 1
This is a BW OHP and a new PR!!! 

Barbell Static Holds Grip Training:
365 x 5s
365 x 10s
Hands were beat....

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 23, 2011)

*SQUAT Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 4

Sunday's training...

Front Squats:
Mobility Drills
275 x 2
295 x 1
295 x 1
Meh...

Dumbbell Swings:
65 x 12 x 3

Supine GHRs:
BW x 15 x 3

Front Planks:
BW x 60s
BW x 60s
BW x 90s

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 23, 2011)

*GRIP Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 4

Monday night...

Gripper Training:
WMT x 5 x 2 <<-- Warm-up
HG 150 x 2 x 2 <<-- Warm-up
CoC #1 x 2 x 3 <<-- Work Sets
HG 150 x 6 <<-- Back-off set
6 attempts with the CoC #1....

Goerner Brick Lift:
2 Bricks x 30 seconds x 2 sets

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 x 3

Meh.....


----------



## Andalite (Feb 26, 2011)

*WEIGHTED PULL-UP & POSTERIOR CHAIN Training* - Mesocycle 30 Week 4

Last week was very very busy. This is Tuesday's training. I didn't get to train on Wednesday so I have only 3 workouts for the past week. 

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 8
+45 x 8
+45 x 8
+70 x 4
DP - W + R
OMG

Romanian Deadlifts:
315 x 8
315 x 8
315 x 8
315 x 6
DP - W + R 

Supine GHRs:
BW x 12 x 3

Pull-ups:
BW x 10

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 26, 2011)

*DEADLIFT Training* - Mesocycle 31 Week 1

From last night...

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Hip/Ankle Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets:
465 x 3
475 x 3
470 x 3
470 x 3
Crazy

Front Planks:
BW x 60s x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Feb 27, 2011)

*OVERHEAD SQUATS & WEIGHTED PULL-UPS* - Mesocycle 31 Week 1

Tonight...

Overhead Squats:
135 x 5
155 x 3
165 x 2
185 x 2
Very happy with these...I'm weighing in at 187 lbs or so (85 kgs) so I'm very pleased with this!!! 


Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 4
+70 x 3
+70 x 3
Awesome

Dips:
10 + 10 + 10 + 10 = 40 reps

Supine GHRs:
BW x 15 x 3

Barbell Static Holds (Grip Training):
315 x 6s
365 x 6s
365 x 6s
365 x 6s

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 1, 2011)

*WEIGHTED PULL-UPS & ROMANIAN DEADLIFTS* - Mesocycle 31 Week 1

Last night...

Weighted Pull-ups:
+35 x 4
+55 x 4
+70 x 3
+90 x 2
+100 x 1
+45 x 10
Damn!!!!!!! This one was for Joe 

Romanian Deadlifts:
315 x 8
335 x 8
315 x 8
335 x 6
365 x 3
Killer

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 5, 2011)

*WEIGHTED PULL-UPS, ROWS & SUITCASE DEADLIFTS* - Mesocycle 31 Week 1

Wednesday last week...I know, very late update...

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 13
+25 x 13
+25 x 11
+25 x 13
Total = 50 Reps
OMG

Deloaded Barbell Rows:
165 x 5
185 x 4
185 x 5
NB + NBV

Suitcase Deadlifts:
165 x 2

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 5, 2011)

*DEADLIFTS & ROPE PULL-UPS* - Mesocycle 31 Week 2

Last night...

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Hip Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
425 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets::
475 x 2
495 x 2
475 x 2
475 x 2
475 x 2
Average Weight = 479
Average Intensity = ~96%
Goal was to do 5 heavy doubles. Got the job done. So incase this has seemed chaotic, there's a 4 week Double/Triple alternation which I am doing. Last week was the first in which the goal was to hit 4 triples. I hit 465, 475, 470 and 470 making the average weight 470 (94%). The goal for this week was to hit 5 doubles. I got an average weight of 479 (96%). Next week I'll be going for 4 triples again but to beat the average weight and then week after that (Week 4) I'm gonna hit 5 doubles to beat this week's average weight. In any case, my working weight range has moved from the 425-465 range to 465-495. This is good. 

Rope Pull-ups:
BW x 14
BW x 16
Total = 30 reps

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 12, 2011)

*Circuit Training* - Mesocycle 31 Week 2

I've had a LONG week and I haven't found the time to update this log. In addition to this, I had to skip my Tuesday workout and therefore my Wednesday workout was messed up....Anyway, this workout is from last Sunday..

Round 1 and 2:
Pistol Squats = +70 x 5
Weighted Pull-ups = +45 x 8
Weighted Dips = +45 x 8
Dumbbell Swings = 60 x 12
Pull-ups = BW x 8
Unilateral Overhead Press = 60 x 5

Video Part 1:





YouTube Video











Video Part 2:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 13, 2011)

*CONDITIONING Training* - Mesocycle 31 Week 2

This happened on Wednesday. I had no time to train and I decided to do something stupid. Awesome. Not.

23 Minute Timed Superset:
Front Squats @ 225 lbs = 5 + 5 + 4 + 3 + 4 + 2 + 3 + 2 + 2 = 30 reps
Pull-ups @ 185 lbs BW = 11 + 10 + 10 + 8 + 8 + 7 + 5 + 3 + 8 = 70 reps

Got DESTROYED

Video Part 1:





YouTube Video











Video Part 2:





YouTube Video











Video Part 3:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 13, 2011)

*DEADLIFT Training* - Mesocycle 31 Week 3

Last night....I was sore as hell from my Conditioning Drill on Wednesday but I think the workout went relatively okay.

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Hip Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
425 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets::
475 x 3
475 x 3
475 x 2
475 x 2
485 x 1
Next week I will begin a run at SDT on this. The NB is going to be 475 x 3 x 2. 

Video:
I have a video of me, Gopi and Kanishk...Dev and Lorelli will upload theirs separately but this one has the three of doing our pulls. Gopi started a NBV with 185 x 4 x 2. Kanishk did SDT Progression to hit 295 x 8 x 2. Devraj blasted through his old max by hitting 375 x 2 and Lorelli hit 205 x 3 x 2. Anyway, here's my video: 





YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2011)

Andalite said:


> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Form looks good. Solid workout.  

Is that your fan club watching?


----------



## Andalite (Mar 13, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Form looks good. Solid workout.
> 
> Is that your fan club watching?



Hahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahaha

Thats the GUS team I belong to  

Thanks for watching the video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 19, 2011)

Ground Up Strength - The India Charter - Strength Training






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 26, 2011)

*DEADLIFTS* - Mesocycle 31 Week 4

So my training has been kinda erratic over the last couple of weeks. Too much work and other commitments. Well, things will settle down. 

This past week was pretty crazy....Trained Deadlifts on Saturday. Devraj managed to hit 405x2 which is awesome. Lorelli and Gopi managed to hit Double Progression and I believe Lorelli pulled 215 and Gopi pulled 205x2. As for me...I set a New Base Weight. 

On Tuesday Dev and I went for Kaizzad's BB comp. It's the first BB comp I've ever been to and to be honest, I only went for Kaizzad. If Kaizzad wasn't a bb'er I wouldn't give two shits about that entire sport. Kaizzad placed well at 2nd place in his weight class. He's making his bones and I am sure he'll get where he wants to be in the next 10 years. 

In other exciting news, my boy Joe from *Ground Up Strength* successfully graduated to Purple Belt in his Krav Maga training. Fuckin' BADASS to say the LEAST!!!!! Check out his log here: Joe Weir Strength Journal: Training for Martial Arts - Ground Up Strength

On to the training....

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Hip Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
425 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets::
475 x 3
475 x 3
NBV

Video:






YouTube Video











*WEIGHTED PULL-UPS & ROMANIAN DEADLIFTS* - Mesocycle 31 Week 4

Since we couldn't train on Sunday or Tuesday, I scaled this workout up to Monday (last Monday that is) and I ended up skipping Wednesday because I had my corporate slave duties to attend to on a 14 hour shift.

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 4
+70 x 3
+70 x 3
+70 x 3
DP - W + S

Romanian Deadlifts:
335 x 8
335 x 7
335 x 7
SP - R
Since I am doing this exercise on a weekly basis, I've decided to be very cautious about progression. 

Cable Pull Throughs:
110 x 12 x 3

Video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 26, 2011)

*DEADLIFTS* - Mesocycle 32 Week 1

This is last night's training....

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Hip Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
425 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets::
475 x 3
475 x 3
485 x 2
485 x 1
DP - W + S
This is going to be quite the uphill climb. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 29, 2011)

*GRIPPER* - Mesocycle 32 Week 1

This is Sunday's training....

Gripper Training:
WMT x 5 x 2
HG 150 x 2 x 2
CoC #1 x 1 x 5 = 5 singles
HG 150 x 8 x 4
Goddamnit the CoC is killing me!!!

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 reps x 5 sets


----------



## Andalite (Mar 29, 2011)

*FRONT SQUATS & STRENGTH MEDLEY* - Mesocycle 32 Week 1

This is Sunday's training....

Front Squats:
255 x 2
275 x 2
Almost a month of zero squat work and I'm doing just fine. 

Strength Medley:
Weighted Pull-ups: +45 x 8
Unilateral Overhead Press: 75 x 3
Deloaded Rows: 185 x 4

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Mar 30, 2011)

*WEIGHTED PULL-UPS & POSTERIOR CHAIN* Training - Mesocycle 32 Week 1

Last night... I think Kaizzad is awesome to have my back... I think I worked 14 hours before going in to train. To say I was exhausted is an understatement.

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 4
+70 x 3
+70 x 3
+70 x 3
+70 x 1
DP - W + S
These are kicking my butt...

Dumbbell Swings:
65 x 12 x 4

BodyWeight Pull-us:
10 + 10 + 10 + 10 = 40 reps

Supine GHRs off a Swiss Ball:
BW x 12 x 3
Killer

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

Just want to say I enjoy watching the videos that you post.  The front squats from the other day looked great.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 30, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Just want to say I enjoy watching the videos that you post.  The front squats from the other day looked great.


Thank you


----------



## Andalite (Mar 31, 2011)

*ROW MEDLEY* - Mesocycle 32 Week 1

Last night... Glad India won the match!!! 

Dumbbell Rows:
140 x 3 x 3
Decided to take it easy. I wanted to test the waters. 

Deloaded Barbell Rows:
165 x 4
165 x 5
175 x 4
185 x 3
195 x 2
Awesome

Cable Rows:
100 x 12
160 x 3 
110 x 12
120 x 12

Facepulls:
87.5 x 15 x 2

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Apr 2, 2011)

*DEADLIFT* Training - Mesocycle 32 Week 2

Today's training....Gopi managed to hit 205x2 and Lorelli pulled a neat 215x2. Devraj hammered 365 and I finished in at 495. 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
425 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets:
475 x 3
475 x 2
485 x 0
485 x 1
495 x 1
This totally fell apart on me. I don't know why. It was strange....But, I decided to ditch the SDT Plan for today and just nail something heavy. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Apr 4, 2011)

*PISTOL SQUATS & ROWS* Training - Mesocycle 32 Week 2

Sunday evening...

Pistol Squats:
70 x 3
70 x 1
90 x 1
100 x 1
100 x 1
100 x 1
Most frustrating

Dumbbell Rows:
140 x 6
140 x 9
140 x 7

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Apr 9, 2011)

*WEIGHTED PULL-UP* Training - Mesocycle 32 Week 2

This was Tuesday's workout....I haven't been around all week and I've been working 14+ hours a day. Miserable... 

Weighted Pull-ups:
+70 x 4
+70 x 3
+70 x 3
+80 x 1
SP - R

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Apr 10, 2011)

*DEADLIFT* Training - Mesocycle 32 Week 3

Yesterday's training... 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
425 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets:
475 x 3
475 x 3
485 x 2
485 x 2
SP - R
Awesome

Rope Pull-ups:
BW x 10
BW x 10

Static Holds - Double Overhand:
365 x 8 seconds
385 x 2 seconds
Hands were tired. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Apr 16, 2011)

*SQUAT* Training - Mesocycle 32 Week 2

I haven't updated my log in the longest time!!! So this is last Sunday's training...

Overhead Squats:
Mobility Drills
45 x 3
45 x 3
95 x 4
115 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 3
Decided to call it a day. Shoulders were feeling iffy....

Zercher Squats:
135 x 5
225 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 3
315 x 2
365 x 0
365 x 0
365 x 1
First time doing these. DAYUMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Apr 16, 2011)

*WEIGHTED PULL-UPS & POSTERIOR CHAIN* Training - Mesocycle 32 Week 3

This was Tuesday...

Weighted Pull-ups:
+70 x 4
+70 x 4
+70 x 3
+80 x 2
SP - R
BW x 20 reps
New PR!!!! 

Dumbbell Swings:
65 x 14
65 x 14
65 x 14
65 x 14
SP - R

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Apr 16, 2011)

*ROW MEDLEY* Training - Mesocycle 32 Week 3

This was Wednesday...

This week has killed me.

Dumbbell Rows:
140 x 4
140 x 4
140 x 3
SP - R

Deloaded Rows:
165 x 4
165 x 5
175 x 4
185 x 3
195 x 3
SP - R

Suitcase Deadlifts:
135 x 5
145 x 3
155 x 2
165 x 2
175 x 1 <<-- 10 attempts for left hand

Cable Rows:
110 x 12 
110 x 12
120 x 12
SP - W

Facepulls:
Something x 20 reps x 2 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Apr 16, 2011)

*DEADLIFT* Training - Mesocycle 32 Week 4

Saturday night...

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 3
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
425 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets:
475 x 3
475 x 3
485 x 2
485 x 3
495 x 1
TP!!!!!
This was awesome. I managed to add a rep to the 2nd 485 set and I added a whole new set plus weight @ 495. Awesome. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Apr 29, 2011)

*UPDATE* - One Training Week

I've fallen behind on updating my log and I'm very sorry for that. 

Firstly, here's the video:





YouTube Video











In brief, this is the week which I got too tied up to update:

*Posterior Chain / Back Training:*
Weighted Pull-ups: +70 x 4, +70 x 4, +70 x 3, +80 x 2 <<-- SP-R
Dumbbell Swings: 65 x 14 x 3
Deloaded Rows: 165 x 4, 165 x 5

*Squat Training:*
Front Squats: 255 x 3, 275 x 3, 275 x 3
Back Squats: 275 x 3
Supine GHRs: BW x 15 x 2
Dumbbell Rows: 140 x 5, 140 x 4, 140 x 3 <<-- SP-R
Unilateral RDLs: 50 x 7 x 2
Front Planks: BW x 60s x 3

*Upper Body Training:*
Overhead Press: 155 x 3, 165 x 3, 185 x 0, 155 x 2 
Weighted Pull-ups: +25 x 8 x 2

*Deadlifts:*
Deadlift Warm-ups: Mobility Drills, 135 x 3, 245 x 4, 295 x 5, 345 x 3, 385 x 3, 425 x 2
Deadlift Work Sets: 477.5 x 3 x 2 <<-- NBV
Front Planks: BW x 60s x 3
Static Holds: 385 x 8s, 405 x 1s, 405 x 10s <<-- Cody Simpson

*Full Body Training:*
Weighted Pull-ups: +70 x 5, +70 x 4, +70 x 3, +80 x 2 <<-- SP-R
Savickas Press: 135 x 4, 155 x 2, 159.4 x 1
Cable Pullthroughs: 110 x 15 x 3

*Posterior Chain Training:*
Romanian Deadlifts: 335 x 8 x 3 <<-- SP-R
Front Squats: 255 x 3, 275 x 1
Cable Rows: 110 x 12 x 3

I'll be much more regular with my training updates from here on out!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 30, 2011)

*DEADLIFT* Training - Mesocycle 33 Week 2

Last night's training...

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 3
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
425 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets:
477.5 x 3
477.5 x 3
495 x 2
DP - W + S
Good session. 

Static Holds:
385 x 10 seconds
405 x 1 second
405 x 0
Dunno what is going wrong with me...

Overhead Press:
155 x 5
165 x 3
185 x 2 @ ~100% <<-- Relative 1RM 
167.5 x 3 @ ~90%
Very good work. Decided to throw these in on the feel of it. Good to know my strength is more or less back to where it was. This is a BW OHP at the moment 

Video: 





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (May 3, 2011)

*WEIGHTED PULL-UP & PRESS* Training - Mesocycle 33 Week 2

This happened on Sunday evening. 

Weighted Pull-ups:
+70 x 6
+70 x 4
+70 x 3
+80 x 2
SP - R
I'm damn happy. 

Savickas Press aka Big Z Press:
135 x whaa.... lol
135 x 3
I was fooling around with these. There wasn't enough time (I got to the gym too late) so I just wanted to squeeze in a set or two. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (May 18, 2011)

Some recent videos..

515 DL from 10 days ago:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (May 18, 2011)

505 DL and speed work from yesterday..






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (May 22, 2011)

Deadlift Training from today:

My Progression Plan for Deadlifts for the next 8 weeks: *Manipulating Strength Training Rest Periods by Eric Troy*

Video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (May 25, 2014)

this is SUCH a blast from the past!


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2014)

You pulling 5 hundo now?!?!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andalite (Dec 5, 2014)

Double D said:


> You pulling 5 hundo now?!?!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



Yes, boss. 525 week in week out  Lots of things have changed since when I last used to post here


----------



## Andalite (Dec 5, 2014)

I think I will restart my log out here. Not this particular thread but a new thread.


----------

